# Heirloom Speedaire 1Z420--Parts



## ED R (Jan 3, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a piston & rings & rod & vavle springs and intake and exhaust valve retainers? The unit was assembled by our local blacksmith in about 1948 with a SS air tank from a WW II bomber. I hope someone can help. Happy New Year from Nebraska. ED


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

ED R,

I saw a compressor for parts https://offerup.com/item/detail/1223236467









Stephen


----------



## ED R (Jan 3, 2022)

ED R said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a piston & rings & rod & vavle springs and intake and exhaust valve retainers? The unit was assembled by our local blacksmith in about 1948 with a SS air tank from a WW II bomber. I hope someone can help. Happy New Year from Nebraska. ED


Thank you Stevon. I will look into this. I am still looking for parts for my compressor.


----------

